

Kala – A Modern Mesos Job Scheduler - jaytaylor
https://github.com/ajvb/kala

======
carlivar
The title is confusing. This does not run on Mesos.

~~~
jaytaylor
That's my bad- I didn't look closely enough and now I cannot edit.

I resubmitted it with an appropriate title here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10046164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10046164)

